# New member from Cheshire



## davidajones (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi guys!

Finally got round to signing up properly, and introducing myself! Im Dave from Crewe, Cheshire. Bought my TT mk1 225 a few months ago but ended up getting busy with work so didn't use it for a while. Had a bit of love/hate relationship with it for a while but after spending time with it over christmas I remembered why I loved it.... so much fun for such a small car! Plenty of plans for her now so let the modding begin.

Anyway hi to all members


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Dave, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Dave, welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Evenin` mate; welcome to the madhouse ! 8)


----------

